# What are you must have products?



## AkCrimson (Oct 12, 2011)

Right now I am using my husbands Wahl clipper, some barbers scissors, and that's about it. I also have a slicker brush and a comb. I have some thinning shears that I never use and nail clippers.

I'd like to get some new, better stuff. Most prominently a clipper for only the dogs. Can anyone recommend a good brand or model for me? Or perhaps a good website with several to choose from? I can't go too crazy so it can't be the most expensive thing ever. 

I'm also interested in suggestions for shampoo/conditioner. I have a silky Yorkie and a Papillion. 

Thank guys =)


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Andis Professional clippers hands down-- Have had it for 3 years and use it alot on my hairy giant schnauzer it still works beautifully ( I went to a shop and the owner let me borrow his clippers cause I left mine at home, and his set were Horrible, wouldnt even barely trim her fur we were doing a little bikini cut )... I dont have the model number (disclosure, getting ready to hop in shower) but can look later if ya want...
Also do to our schnauzers coat being longer and finer and much more tangley than the standard wire coat-- we rely on the Petco brand shampoo (for black dogs but it also come in oatmeal which we use occasionally)-- I dont what they put in it-- but it detangles and conditions her coat beautifully-- and we used all the organic boutiquey brands for years-- but this stuff does the trick-- also another dog forum I am on recommends Cowboy Magic for the really tough mats and tangles
and so I went got a bottle of that (Tractor supply) and its sitting on my shelf waiting for Laylas next big groom, which will be soon she's all grown out and dirty and summer is coming up..... Hope that helps....

Also the professional clippers are pricey $200 but at $70 a clip at the groomers (minimum twice a yr for 3 years now= 6x70=420 they have well paid for themselves, and I keep her tidy looking and clip her more like every 3 months....)...


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Andis Super 2 speeds. Comes with a 10 blade. About $130 or so. Only clipper you will ever need. Groomerschoice.com or Petagree.net are good places to order from. Get some shampoo from them too since you are ordering and paying shipping, and you have two breeds that are perfect specimins for thinning shears. Lol Start playing with those things!


----------



## AkCrimson (Oct 12, 2011)

I tried playing with the thinning shears with my Yorkie and I just am not a fan. I know nothing about professional grooming though so that's important to note...


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

AkCrimson said:


> I tried playing with the thinning shears with my Yorkie and I just am not a fan. I know nothing about professional grooming though so that's important to note...


Yeah tips would be grt for the thinning shears (hint hint) I have no idea what to do with my giants long tangley fringes (legs chest and butt) except cut out the matts....


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

AkCrimson said:


> I tried playing with the thinning shears with my Yorkie and I just am not a fan. I know nothing about professional grooming though so that's important to note...


You may just have "junky" thinners. They arent for scissoring off length, but for blending lines and softening edges for a more natural look. Great for finishing a face on a yorkie, for tidying pants on the pap, fixing scissormarks, etc. But if the pair you have isnt working well, its just not going to work for you. Need at least 44 teeth on a 6" long shear or shorter.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

BernerMax said:


> Yeah tips would be grt for the thinning shears (hint hint) I have no idea what to do with my giants long tangley fringes (legs chest and butt) except cut out the matts....


You dont want to use thinners to tidy up giant sch legs. Use straight shears. With a poodle comb ( teeth farther apart than a greyhound comb) comb the leg hair out. Then scissor a parallel line down the leg at the length you want. Then comb the hair down. Nothing on the leg should stick out past the dogs shouler on the front legs...then make the rest of the leg a column, inside and back. Front of the front legs, also, nothing on the legs should stick out past the chest, when looking from the side. The thinners you use for blending the lines from the shorter body length, to the longer leg furnishings. Also for blending the line on the cheek to beard, but dont blend that area so much that there isnt a distinct difference. You "could" use thinners to shape all the furnishings, but it would take for-ever. Much faster and easier with straight shears. I use 10" shears for giant sch legs, but unless you are accustomed to such a long shear, would recommend an 8" pair.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Graco22 said:


> You dont want to use thinners to tidy up giant sch legs. Use straight shears. With a poodle comb ( teeth farther apart than a greyhound comb) comb the leg hair out. Then scissor a parallel line down the leg at the length you want. Then comb the hair down. Nothing on the leg should stick out past the dogs shouler on the front legs...then make the rest of the leg a column, inside and back. Front of the front legs, also, nothing on the legs should stick out past the chest, when looking from the side. The thinners you use for blending the lines from the shorter body length, to the longer leg furnishings. Also for blending the line on the cheek to beard, but dont blend that area so much that there isnt a distinct difference. You "could" use thinners to shape all the furnishings, but it would take for-ever. Much faster and easier with straight shears. I use 10" shears for giant sch legs, but unless you are accustomed to such a long shear, would recommend an 8" pair.


Awww thanks G22!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I love my Chris Christensen slicker and pin brush. The pin brush is really nice for Watson's feathering. I use my thinning shears all the time on his ears, neck, and feet, and straight scissors less often around the edge of his ears and feet. They aren't top of the line, but good mid-quality.

For shampoo/conditioner, I just use the Drs Foster and Smith basic stuff, which is cheap. So far it has worked really well and I like the mild scent. 

Some day I'll get clippers, but for now I'm getting by with the thinning shears to neaten his neck and chest area.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

I have 2 professional grade scissors for hair trims for both Pepper (cat) & Roman.

Then I also have pin slicker brush, a blade shedder, fine tooth flea comb, hog hair finishing brush, comb, a dematter, a vacuum shedder(Roman hates that) and a nailclipper.

Finished with 'pampered pet' shampoo.. now using 'Vets Best' by Dr Dawn C. Thomas deshedding shampoo...
Both are great... will buy again.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I must have a Mars Coat King to thin and remove undercoat, a stone to get the same off his legs and a good quality pair of thinning shears to neaten up those feathers, especially the rear end ones. I don't know what I would do without the trusty dremel. I could comb him out with anything but love the Chris Christenson brush and comb.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Biscuit is pretty low maintenance. We just have to brush her once a week or so and clip her nails. I take her to a professional groomer every few months for scissor trimming of her tail, feathering, and britches. I just know I would screw that up if I tried to do it myself.

For brushing, I use a Zoom Groom and a slicker brush. During shedding season (i.e. now), Furminator works great for her. I know this is controversial, but we don't overuse it and nothing else works as well. I also use the Furminator to tame the ridiculous fine tufty hair behind her ears. She doesn't like having it hand pulled, and the Furminator works better.

I really like Earthbath shampoo.


----------



## nene (May 6, 2010)

I agree with the Andis Clippers and I love Cowboy Magic grooming spray. I think it is actually intended for horses but it keeps my Minature Schnauzer, Grace's feathering on her legs etc. tangle free. I spray it on after I groom her and comb it thru.


----------

